# Forum About Russia Music, Songs, Lyrics  Looking for songs style Лошадь Белая

## antwerpsupporter

Hi everybody,  
after visiting russia and central asia, which was a great trip btw  ::  i am fond of russian music style Лошадь Белая. Do you know any russian chansonniers, good singers, classic song, no pop or hard rock. But like the french chansonniers 
Thank you

----------


## diogen_

I guess you might like something heart rending. 
Вся жизнь впереди.   
You may check out also  Виновата ли я - YouTube  Я ехала домой - YouTube  Нет не любил он - YouTube

----------


## antwerpsupporter

Thx for replying, the original songs are good. ( karaoke bit less  ::  ) second song btw, vinovata li ya is very good  
I am looking like this style   Аквариум альбом "Лошадь Белая" - Лошадь Белая - YouTube 
Or old russian classics, but more or less the style like this.

----------


## diogen_

It's not that easy to help you out.
By and large, Russian and French chanson  are different like day and night. See the parody to 'feel' the distinction.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t3adAAMgkV8 
Also, Boris Grebenshchikov’s lyrics are too unique to be easily imitated, modeled after, plagiarized etc, and I doubt that some of his verses can be rendered into plainer and less metaphorical  Russian. Anyway, check out Bandera and Tsyganova. Their songs may (or may not) suit your taste.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93U4bDW-DgE  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x4n7hw8ZSOo

----------

